# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  4 colour map

## Straf

In 1976 the first major mathematical theorem to be proved by computer ended a 120+ year puzzle: Is it possible to colour a map of regions or countries where no colour is in 2 areas that share a border. A corner does not qualify as a border, only where a length of border, no matter how short, is shared with two or more the colours must be different.

With this in mind would anyone be interested in mapping a world, continent or country using no more than 4 colours for the countries, regions, states, etc. where no two sharing a border can have the same colour?

----------


## Mouse

Ooooooo... A patchwork political map?

Four carefully chosen colours?

I'd LOVE it.  Count me in  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

